# Renouvellement d'agrément



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Aujourd'hui je viens d'avoir ma visite pour mon 3 ème renouvellement. La visite ne s est pas très bien passée.On me demande de refaire des clôtures de chaque côté de ma maison alors que lors des 2 derniers renouvellements on me les avait validé. La même chose pour les rosiers,on me demande de mettre une protection !!!Jamais un seul enfant ne sait blesser!Et le summum, on me reproche de ne pas faire de formation. Je suis un peu dégoûtée


----------



## booboo (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
pour ce qui est d'apporter des modifications, des réaménagements de notre domicile, c'est habituel, suivant la référente, suivant les remontées d'accident dans le département et du coup ils affinent leur demande en matière de sécurité.
On voulait me faire rajouter  un verrou sur ma porte de salle de bain, alors que les enfants ne font que dormir à l'étage et n'y ont jamais accès ; j'ai pas voulu me battre, je lui ai donné mes arguments et j'ai trouvé un compromis plus pratique pour moi .
Pour les formations, vu que c'est maintenant dans les conditions pour les nouvelles assistantes maternelles, la PMI nous le suggère aussi (plus ou moins ''activement'').
Je trouve tout de même que se former tout au long de sa carrière c'est positif. Surtout avec les formations en ligne, moins contraignantes que celles en présentielles. Et il y en a beaucoup, sur plein de sujets différents.


----------



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

Pour ces formations en ligne on se renseigne où ?
Après je comprends mais il y a l art et la manière. J ai eu vraiment l impression d être rabaissée


----------



## booboo (21 Juillet 2022)

Je suis passée par  iperia, on a droit à 58 h annuelles.
J'imagine oui que certaines personnes ne sont pas du tout agréables.
En 15 ans, j'ai changé je ne sais pas combien de fois de référente et suivant la personne, la discussion était soit orientée très sécurité, soit très psychologie de l'enfant, . . . . .


----------



## violetta (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Cela ne m'étonne pas, la même chose pour les collègues, je crois que tout le monde est concernée dorénavant, pas d'obligation, certes mais on nous y encourage vivement


----------



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

Après je ne suis pas contre,mais du moment que je lui ai dit que je ne faisais pas de formation, elle a changé d attitude. C est surtout cela qui m a gêné, j ai eu l impression que j étais plus au niveau. Mais comme d habitude les parents m ont rassuré en me disant de ne surtout pas changé la façon que j ai de "travailler "
Un petit conseil pour les rosiers ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous pouvez mettre en place un grillage autour pour que les enfants ne puissent pas y toucher et se blesser avec les épines


----------



## booboo (21 Juillet 2022)

Il vaut mieux leur répondre, "oui je suis en train de me  renseigner sur les formations proposées".

Pour les rosiers, ... les couper ? enlever les épines  .... non je rigole ...  suivant comment ils sont situés, mettre un banc devant ou une petite barrière décorative ... moi j'en ai un seul de rosier (offert par une maman en plus ), je crois qu'elle ne la pas vu lors de la dernière visite ....


----------



## B29 (21 Juillet 2022)

A force d'avoir toutes ces obligations (certaines sont légitimes, d'autres un peu moins), la pénurie d'assistantes maternelles va arriver. Bientôt, nous serons dans une prison dans notre maison (cadenas à chaque porte, et j'en passe). Pour celles qui envisagent ce métier je leur dit de bien réfléchir. 
La visite pour mon renouvellement est le 29 juillet - si celui-ci n'est pas renouvelle pour x raisons et bien tant pis. Ce sont les parents de mes accueillis qui seront les plus embêtés. 
Moi, je trouverai toujours un autre travail et certainement moins contraignant.


----------



## zabeth 1 (21 Juillet 2022)

les rosiers, vous les coupez, comme ça elle sera contente cette brave dame ! LOL !
Sérieusement, vous mettez un grillage bien serré ou une petite palissade en bois qui permet ne pas approcher les branches et pas se piquer. j'ai mis un grillage devant les miens, c'est pas hyper beau mais au moins, ça craint rien.
pour les formations, IPERIA, c'est très bien et bcp de choix.


----------



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

En plus ils sont hauts, ce sont des rosiers qui ont +de 20 ans.Elles sont trop changeantes pour les évaluations. J ai une maman qui est assistante sociale et qui s occupe des renouvellements.Et pour elle il n y a aucun problème. Elle ne comprend pas !!Surtout qu en 15 ans je n ai jamais un enfant qui s est blessé ou piqué avec  un rosier.Bon tant pis je vais réfléchir !!


----------



## zabeth 1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bah, faut pas chercher à comprendre...Mais c'est exaspérant  ces règlementations qui changent tout le temps.
J'espère que ça va le faire pour votre renouvellement. On croise les doigts !


----------



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses. Heureusement que j aime mon métier et que j adore avec les enfants car je pense que j aurai laissé tomber. Bientôt les enfants sont accueillis dans une bulle ou un bunker !!


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

J'ai installé une palissade en bois devant un magnifique rosier qui l'avait été offert par un parent employeur en fin de contrat. C'est plutôt esthétique. On trouve toujours une solution. Il ne faut pas prendre ces préconisations contre vous. Tous(tes) avons eu des remarques ou demandes diverses lors de nos renouvellements. Et factuellement c'est vrai que l'on peut se blesser avec un rosier même si cela n'est jamais arrivé chez vous. Moi par exemple je ne me suis jamais cassé la jambe ... Pour autant cela ne veut pas dire que cela ne m'arrivera jamais. 🙃😉 Quand aux formations, les rendre obligatoires même pour les ancien(s)nes serait la solution idéalement en les rémunérant dignement mais en l'état on ne peut que vous conseiller d'en suivre et vous n'avez pas à être pénalisée sur ce point.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@B29 *
Je suis bien du même avis. Ils vont finir par tuer la profession.
j'ai actuellement 4 contrats.  2 se finissent fin août. Je reprends 2 contrats pour dépanner des parents en septembre octobre. Donc je resterai provisoirement à 4. Après le dépannage, j'ai le renouvellement de mon agrément en Février 2023. Il me restera à ce moment là mes 2 contrats qui se finiront fin Août 2023.
Après ? ? ? La retraite -pour le moment- c'est septembre 2026. Donc entre septembre 2023 et septembre 2026 (voire plus avec la réforme Macron) ? 
Je touche une petite réversion de mon mari, j'ai un petit revenu foncier (en croisant les doigts pour ne pas avoir des loyers impayés un jour), j'ai à ce jour plus de 850 jours d'ARE en stock et quand ils seront finis je repartirai pour 1095 j de rechargement. Donc je ne vais plus me prendre la tête.
Si je trouve des contrats qui me conviennent c'est bien. Si je n'en trouve pas tant pis. Si on pinaille pour mon renouvellement, m'en fous.
Mais c'est sûr qu'à mon âge il est hors de question que j'aille faire des formations pour le peu qui me reste à travailler.
Je souhaite beaucoup de courage aux nouvelles ou à celles qui ont encore longtemps à travailler.


----------



## abelia (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Oui dans quelques années il y aura un manque d'assistantes maternelles. Cela commence déjà... 

A ma dernière visite de la puéricultrice, elle a insisté très fortement pour que je fasse une formation. 
De toute façon ce n'est pas obligatoire. Elle va sûrement m'embêter pour mon prochain agrément en 2023.

Je suis d'accord nanou 91, moi idem retraite j'espère en 2027, donc si problème les parents trouveront une autre assistante !!


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Pour la formation j’avais répondu que je me formais moi-même par internet, un magazine qui leur plaît que je leur avais dit, et via un forum.

Ça lui a convenu en + une puéricultrice qui est même interdite sur ma commune car elle a voulu tout révolutionner et il y a eu même une pétition contre elle qui a fonctionné. 

Pour le rosier j’ai mis un grillage


----------



## violetta (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors moi non plus je ne fais pas de formations.
En revanche, je lis beaucouo, j'ai pas mal de bouquins et j'aime bien les magazines qui nous sont destinés. On y apprend beaucoup.Je pense qu'il faut un minimum s'informer .
Par exemple, certaines ne savent pas ce qu'est la motricité libre, ce qui peut interroger la puéricultrice lors de ses visites.
D'autres ne savent pas comment reagir face à un bébé qui s'étouffe  etc....
Dans certaines situations, je pense qu'il est normal que la PMI soit plus exigeante.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Juillet 2022)

Idem que vous toutes les filles ! les formations quand on arrive à la fin de notre carrière j'estime que çà ne sert plus à rien on a nos habitudes de travail certaines formations sont pour moi de la poudre aux yeux !!! ce n'est que mon avis ... j'en ai faite il y a quelques années cela ne m'a pas apporté grand-chose je connaissais déjà et je suis une "vieille" et j'ai mes façons de faire qui ont faites leurs preuves ... bref il faut de la sécurité mais je pense qu'à certains dangers potentiels si l'enfant est sans arrêt dans une bulle çà n'est pas la vraie vie et qd je lis qu'un enfant "explore" pour certaines choses là avec leurs barrières leurs attaches x points trop c'est trop et çà se contredit !!! j'ai aussi un rosier depuis de nombreuses années jamais un enfant y a touché !!! j'avais mon bassin à poissons sans barrières les enfants restaient à 3 mètres je ne les laissais jamais seuls mais je les regardais évoluer et lorsqu'on m'a fait mettre une barrière les enfants étaient agrippés dessus alors ??? pareil pour l'intérieur de la maison pas de barrière entre la SAM et le salon, les enfants n'y allaient pas obligée d'en mettre une et paf ils essaient de l'ouvrir etc etc ... je suis bien contente de finir ce métier et je n'encourage quiconque à le faire surtout avec toutes ces nouvelles façons de faire c'est devenu du n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Nefermimi54 (27 Juillet 2022)

Ass.Mat depuis 33 ans, si tout va bien encore 5 ans avant une retraite bien méritée. Prochain renouvellement d'agrément et le dernier, l'année prochaine. 
Par chez moi dans le 54, une fois que nous avons le fameux sésame, nous sommes livrées à nous même, on ne voit plus personne.
Tous les 5 ans, jamais les même personnes qui viennent à mon domicile. Y'en à qui considère que vu le nombre d'année que je pratique, l'expérience est là et rien à redire, même pas une visite de la maison. D'autres vont pinailler (les nouvelles sur le secteur, excès de zèle). Exemple parmi d'autres : Rosiers devant la maison, il aurait fallu que je les enlève (réponse : chez moi les enfants sont derrière dans le jardin ou dans la maison, pas devant). J'étais en plein aménagement après déménagement, les cartons n'était pas encore tous vidés, le 1er gamin à accueillir devait arrivé 2 mois après. Eh bien on m'a dit que les entrées de prise n'était pas conforme (toute l'électricité a été mise aux normes à l'achat de la maison), les alarmes anti-feu pas mises (j'avais le carton ou elles étaient près de moi, lui ai mises sous le nez). Elle m'a dit : mettez-lez, envoyez-moi une photo quand se sera installé et on décidera après pour votre renouvellement.
Quand aux formations, moi aussi je n'en fais pas. On apprend sur le terrain, la théorie et la pratique sont 2 choses bien différentes. Je m'informe de toutes les manières possibles. 
A ce jour, 56 enfants accueillis. Je n'en ai perdu aucun. Ma façon de faire ne doit donc pas être mauvaise.
Pour conclure : la maison doit être bonne, parce que mon plus beau merci c'est que depuis l'année dernière j'accueille la 2ème génération : le petit d'un de mes petits.


----------



## Crapsmag (15 Août 2022)

Étant agréé depuis début année 2000, j ai toujours refusé la nouvelle formation petite enfance, ce n est pas obligatoire sauf les nouvelles demandes de premier agrément.
Pour mon jardin, y en a jamais une qui dit pareil, les rosiers n ont jamais poser problème pour elle


----------

